

Last.fm, CBS: we have not shared any data with anyone - alecco
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/06/lastfmriaa-drama-round-2-denials-denials-denials.ars

======
tptacek
_"[A]bsolutely no individual user or listener information was supplied to the
RIAA by Last.fm or any division of CBS Corporation in the past, nor do we plan
to do so in the future," CBS told Ars. When we asked if perhaps CBS had
transferred the data to a music label or other third party, CBS said, "We
never handed over user info to the music labels or anyone else."_

Ok, TechCrunch. Your turn.

------
knightinblue
_slew of accusations_?

One blog accused them of sharing data. Three months later, that same blog
added another accusation that they're basically lying.

That's like 1.5 accusations. Hardly a slew.

------
jemmons
Of course the denial is reported by Ars and not TechCrunch...

